# Reptile safe flea treatments?



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Oh, the joys of a mild autumn.

The days are warm, the nights are mild, the cats bring in lots of extra friends who are mocking their little purple flea collars.

And the little boogers are eating me alive. 

Now, we've treated all the non-reptile rooms with permethrin-based stuff... but I need to treat the carpet in the two reptile rooms with SOMETHING because I can't believe that the fleas would just not go under the door for nice untreated carpet.

Is there anything I can use in the reptile rooms that is completely harmless to the reptiles, since removing the vivariums is completely out of the question (You try getting a six-by-three-by-three out of a 30-inch doorway and see what I mean). Even moving the reptiles out of one room and into the other while I treat it isn't ideal - I just don't want to risk the animals in each room. 

Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

Been there earlier in the year when I took on 2 rescue kittens and found a great treatment called Skoosh.

Skoosh Non-Insecticidal Household Flea Spray

Have to say I've been in 'dogs' for over 40 yrs and this has got to be the most effective treatment I've ever used as it kills all stages of the infestation life cycles. My dogs were treated mthly with Frontline but still suffered badly with this latest outbreak so now I only use frontline spray on the animals directly and skoosh everywhere else coz it kills them outright and NO FEAR FOR THE REPTILES SAFETY!


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

we once used hypo aspis or something like that from the defenders website.. its wee flies that eat the mites then die off when al the mites have gone...


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Hypoaspis feed on snake mites and sciarid flies, not fleas


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

sorry to tangent this but is it safe for us to use the "spot on" frontline pipettes on our cat with having a rep in the house ?


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

your best bet is a powder based treatment, on the carpets since this will not become airborn. 

Other than that you could seal up the vivs with parcel tape, then permetherin the room.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

darkdan99 said:


> your best bet is a powder based treatment, on the carpets since this will not become airborn.
> 
> Other than that you could seal up the vivs with parcel tape, then permetherin the room.


Have you ever -smelled- a powder-based carpet treatment? They all recommend vacating all animals from the room...

I think I'm going to try the Skoosh silicone-based one that Schip recommended - it's just having time to order it.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> Have you ever -smelled- a powder-based carpet treatment? They all recommend vacating all animals from the room...
> 
> I think I'm going to try the Skoosh silicone-based one that Schip recommended - it's just having time to order it.


never have actually, i was just thinking that a non airborn one wold be better. A friend used it in his spider room (with residents) and they were fine. 

Sorry.


----------

